# Hitohira



## Kozuka (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys,

does anyone know more details about the Hitohira line knives? Where do they source them from?

For instance the TP line is made by Takamura, I think?

https://hitohira-japan.com/collecti.../products/daa-020-fa180?variant=7355098791989

Same knife, different label:

https://www.japan-messer-shop.de/Ne...o-21-cm-neue-Lieferung-mit-Takamura-Logo.html

Does anyone know more details about their other lines? Who they originate from.

Regards


----------



## KenHash (Sep 12, 2018)

The first link for the TP says;

"Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片) 
Smith: Takamura Blacksmith 高村刃物製作所 
Producing Area: Echizen-Fukui/ Japan "

I see all other knives carried by Hitohira give the originating blacksmith on each respective page.


----------



## Kozuka (Sep 13, 2018)

KenHash said:


> The first link for the TP says;
> 
> "Brand: Hitohira ひとひら (一片)
> Smith: Takamura Blacksmith 高村刃物製作所
> ...



Are you sure about that?

https://hitohira-japan.com/collections/hitohira-sb/products/daa-141-fa210


----------



## Danzo (Sep 13, 2018)

I asked them on an Instagram post once, they claimed the smith and sharpener would like to stay anonymous. I’d like to know too as the knives seem like they’re priced right


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 13, 2018)

send an email and ask, 
they are a reseller, 

(its one person
with a website IIRC)

if you don't trust them don't buy
but most of their stuff is JDM
product

(+1 not all of which is
going to be "name-brand",
as there is alot of shop-brands
in japan that are well respected.)


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 13, 2018)

If you think it's a takamura, why not just buy a takamura... it's cheaper lol


----------



## zizirex (Sep 14, 2018)

Some lines are made by Takamura, some lines are made by other makers. I was told who was the maker for the SB 210, but I forgot. It is a good maker. The difference between Takamura and Hitohira is that Hitohira sharpens the knife more refined than Takamura version. Also, their VG10 is Migaki finish instead of Tsuchime finish.


----------



## Danzo (Sep 14, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> send an email and ask,
> they are a reseller,
> 
> (its one person
> ...



I think what the OP is trying to say here is that some clarity from the retailer would be nice. You’re right that it’s all JDM, not name brand, but for many of us that’s all we have as a measure of quality. Brands and makers talked about here on the forums


----------

